# OPC UA und VBA



## roadrunner250 (1 Mai 2020)

Habe das "109748892_OPC_UA_ClientLibrary_Sample_V2_0.xlsm" an einer 1500er mit TIA 16 laufen.
In Excel läuft alles: Connect/Disconnect ... Subscribe...read/write...auch Methoden.

Ziel ist aber Umsetzung in Access.
In Access klappt:
- Connect/Disconnect
- Subscribe mit addMonitoredItm und auch MonitoredItemNotification
Seltsamerweise versagt aber in Access:
- writeValues
- callMethod

Es kommt die Fehlermeldung:

"Fehler beim Kompilieren"

"Funktion oder Schnittstelle kann nur eingeschränkt verwendet werden
oder verwendet einen Typ von Automatisierung, der von Visual Basis nicht
unterstützt wird"

Da es aber im Excel einwandfrei läuft, wird wohl eher mit meiner Deklaration im Access was nicht stimmen.
Auf der anderen Seite laufen aber die Events MonitoredItemNotification ohne Fehler.

Alles unter MSOffice 2016 32bit

Hat jemand erfolgreichen Datenaustausch zwischen Access und S7-1500 ?
Also nicht nur lesend, sondern auch schreibend ?


----------



## roadrunner250 (2 Mai 2020)

Also die Instanz für den OPCuaClient muss in einem anderen Formular angelegt sein, als in dem, in welchem die Routinen Read/Write oder Methode laufen.
Damit gehts dann


----------



## EK1952 (24 Mai 2021)

können wir mal telefonieren


----------

